# Do you think a Kindle screen protector is necessary?



## kingcobra123 (Jan 10, 2011)

I've purchased a Kindle 3 and a case, however on ebay I've seen some screen protectors, my question is whether they're necessary.

How easily would a Kindle get scratched anyway?


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

I've never liked putting screen protectors on anything. IMO no matter how carefully you apply them you can still see they're there and I find that distracting and irritating. I think if you use a good cover and are generally careful, they're not really necessary. But of course, like all "insurance" not having it is a gamble because you can't ever really know in advance if you'll need it!


----------



## Amiedoll (Jun 29, 2010)

I have had my k2 for over a year now and the screen is still pristine, although I have always had it in a cover to protect it from bumps, drops, and scratches. I wouldn't bother with a screen protector personally, I would be worried about causing glare and reducing the screens readability.


----------



## Amy Corwin (Jan 3, 2011)

I agree with the general consensus -- a screen cover is probably unnecessary and may only reduce readibility.

Here's my "rule of thumb": If you have to physically interact with the screen, i.e. tap or touch with a pen or finger, then it probably needs a screen protector. My DROID, for example, has a screen protector and I'm actually on the second screen protector because the first one got so smudged and scratched.

But you don't have to touch the screen itself because the Kindle has buttons to move forward/backward, etc. So there's no more reason to put a screen protector over it than you do over a laptop monitor or computer monitor. LOL Not sure if that makes sense or not.

As long as you have a sleeve or case to slip it into when you put it into a backpack or purse, then you should be fine.


----------



## Elk (Oct 4, 2010)

Amy Corwin said:


> Here's my "rule of thumb": If you have to physically interact with the screen, i.e. tap or touch with a pen or finger, then it probably needs a screen protector.


I like the rule of digits. It makes sense and your experience that your Droid needed a second protector is illustrative.


----------



## Amiedoll (Jun 29, 2010)

Yep same with my phone too Amy, its not a droid or anything but it is a touch screen phone and it just seemed prudent to get one. It's back lighting also makes it easy to see through as long as I'm not in direct sunlight (when its hard to see anyway). I just never felt the same worry with the kindle and as I said its still looking as good now as the first day I brought it


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm in the 'no screen protector for Kindle' camp.  But I do have one on my DROID, which is, of course, touch screen.


----------



## cyclefreaksix (Sep 4, 2010)

I've tried several and just can't stand the glare! I keep mine beloved K3 in a case at all times so it's probably not needed.  But still, I'd feel better with one in place since I seem to live with the infamous Murphy of Murphy's Law...


----------



## gina1230 (Nov 29, 2009)

I use one just for my peace of mind.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

No, it's glass so very hard to scratch.  Also not a touch screen, so no reason to be touching it.  Just get some kind of case to keep it covered if you're putting it in a purse or backpack or briefcase etc.

I'm not one for screen protectors anyway.  Even on touch screen devices they tend to hurt the clarity, make the screen not as slick and thus harder to swipe etc.  If figure by the time a touch screen phone or tablet etc. got badly scratched up I'd be ready to upgrade to a newer one anyway.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

No screen protector for me, either. My K2's screen was pristine after nearly a year and a half when I sold it after I got my K3.

I had a screen protector on my iPhone, but the iFrogz case wouldn't fit properly, and I liked the case more than I liked the screen protector. I don't have a screen protector for my iPad, either, and, although I've handled it with kid gloves, it appears to have a tiny scratch. (How, I don't know, as I couldn't be more careful with it. I have a Zaggmate keyboard/case, but I don't see how on earth it could scratch it. That said, I may end up getting a screen protector for the iPad IF I can find one that's not noticeable.


----------



## ireadbooks (Jan 11, 2011)

I guess I'm the odd-(wo)man-out here. I use a screen protector because I do indeed touch my screen.

It's so small and slim that to hold it comfortably my thumbs always end up overlapping the screens on both sides, even when I read with its cover on. So I bought a protector to protect from smudges, oil from my fingers, dirt, etc

The one I have was purchased at Wal-Mart fro $5.88 (set of 2). I don't notice a glare or interference but I've pretty much been using one from the beginning, so perhaps I'm just immune to it.


----------



## mcostas (Nov 22, 2010)

My dx screen is flawless. I take my kindle with me places, usually in a cover but sometime only in one of those silicone sleeves that do not go over the screen and it's flawless as well. 

I took the one off my phone. Even if it gets scratched I will have a new phone by the time I can't see through it. The cover made me not be able to see through it now.


----------



## Nibiru2012 (Jul 4, 2011)

I bought a genuine leather case for my new Kindle 3 from eBay a few weeks ago and it came with a screen protector as part of the package price of $12.99 w/free shipping.

The protector is anti-glare and fits and works great!  It took 2 minutes to install it.

I always recommend screen protectors regardless of whether or not it's a touchscreen and it is protected by a case.  I consider it extra insurance against anything happening that would be unforeseen.


----------



## mikeschr (Dec 7, 2010)

The problem for me is that I don't want the extra bulk of a case, so a screen protector seems prudent.  I tried a couple, and they were terrible, with too much glare.  But I used one of the KSO offers to get the M-Edge screen protectors, and they're great.  It adds almost no glare, IMO.


----------



## NapCat (retired) (Jan 17, 2011)

I have always thought that a screen protector would degrade the technology that was put into the Kindle's incredible display.

That said, when traveling my Kindle lives in a zippered (M-Edge Latitude) case.  At home, my  Kindle gets the same cautious treatment as my eyeglasses.


----------



## JFHilborne (Jan 22, 2011)

I use a light leather case to protect the device, and don't feel the need for a screen protector. I never touch the screen, and read while it's in the case. I  have dropped my Kindle several times - no damage, but the case is a necessity b/c I'm clumsy.


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

No screen protector here, but I've only had the K3 for a monthish.

I thought I would need it, but now that I have a flip-top cover, I think it will be protected enough in my purse.

I do have one for my touchscreen Android phone...a very common brand that I bought right away for protection and is very noticeable. Dont like it.

Also have one for my iTouch...LOVE IT. You dont even know it's there. Different brand and I dont remember what that brand was....I want to replace my phone screen protector but not until I find something of this quality


----------



## history_lover (Aug 9, 2010)

Nope - when I'm not reading it, I close the cover and that protects the screen. Even if it had a touchscreen, I don't think fingerprints/wiping it with a microfiber cloth would damage it. I have a screen protector on my smartphone but that's because it doesn't have a cover and it's always in my pocket or purse where there's is potential for it to get scratched. If it had a cover, I wouldn't have put a screen protector on but with a phone, I don't want to bother opening and closing a cover. I don't think any gadget really needs both a cover and a screen protector.


----------



## laurie_lu (May 10, 2010)

Not on my devices. I'd be more worried about something hitting or bumping the Kindle screen and cracking or breaking it more so than a scratch. I think a protective case that covers the screen when not in use is much more important than a screen protector.

I'm suprised people are putting screen protectors on their Droids. All the Droids use _"Gorilla Glass"_ which is indestructible.

http://www.corninggorillaglass.com/

I throw my DroidX in my purse with my keys and other sharp hard objects. The screen doesn't have one scratch.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I don't think one is necessary for Kindle.  I've had a Kindle since June of 2008 and have never used one.  Have had no screen issues. . .just periodically clean it with an eyeglass cloth.


----------



## unitbit (Jul 22, 2011)

Out of all devices I've ever owned, including the Kindle, I have never used screen protectors and never will.  I just try to take care of them with a good case and a little TLC.


----------



## talleylynn (Apr 24, 2009)

I have a Boxwave screen protector on both my K2 and my K3. It doesn't add glare and, applied properly, is invisible. I read my kindle naked at home (covers are for going out in the world) and live in a house with 3 wandering cats who think nothing of walking on my kindle when I set it down. Also, I have had things go inside my case when I jam the kindle into my purse. I don't know that the screen protector would actually protect against breakage, but I feel it gives an extra little strength and protection from scratches.


----------



## amandamay83 (Apr 11, 2011)

I had one briefly, beccause I was sure I needed it.  It lasted a couple weeks before I got sick of it.  I did have it on smoothly, no bubbles, etc...  I can't say that it added glare either.  It just annoyed me.  Random dust and stuff seemed to catch on the edges of it, and even though it didn't interfere with the reading, it annoyed me.  I do sometimes tap my screen (because I forget I'm not on my iphone, lol), but I guess I'll just take my chances on scratching it. I do have a flip cover on my Kindle.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Nope. Kindle since Oct 2008 never a screen protector.


----------



## Holly (Mar 8, 2011)

Mine has no screen protector and has had no issues.


----------



## hakimast (Jul 23, 2011)

Yes, Kindle should have it.


----------



## Flechette (Nov 6, 2009)

I do have one, but I tend to read alot while eating so I feel safer with one. 

The one Decalgirl offers is the best IMHO    
We had them on our first Kindles and never had any glare issues, didn't even notice them. Got our new kindles and bought some cheaper protectors at Best Buy (I think a 5 pack for $20?) hated them with a passion; glare constantly, not as good a fit, very distracting.  Went back to decalgirls w/out a whimper or complaint about cost


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

No.  As long as you have it in a case when you're putting it in a bag/backpack etc. there's no need for one IMO.

I've had a K1, K2 and K3 and never had any scratches or anything on the screens.

But I'm just not a screen protector person in general.  I haven't put them on my touch screen devices either and don't have any scratches.  Maybe if you have kids using them they're more of a need I suppose.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I do cuz you never know what is going down on a college campus. I have forgotten to flip my cover over the screen before.  I got my cover 99 cents at Walmart. Came with 2
Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveCullen (Sep 13, 2010)

Thanks. This really helped. I just got my first Kindle (Touch), and got a foam protector for the edges and thought I'd get a screen protector. Looks like I need a cover instead.


----------



## jkeith0919 (Feb 19, 2011)

I have a K3 also & do not have a screen protector for it. I do keep it in a case though. 

I talked with a guy about a month ago while on jury duty who has had his K3 naked for about a year. He takes it with him all the time & it still looks pristine!

I find with eink there is no need for anti-glare either.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I have / had four Kindles, Fire, iPad, iTouch, two iPhones -- no protector on any screen.  Never gave a thought to it.  I have iKlear for when screens get too dirty.


----------



## pitbullandfire (Nov 27, 2011)

I don't have one on my K3 or Baby K...But I do have one on my FIRE...If I don't touch the screen, I don't usually put one on the device...


----------



## BrianKittrell (Jan 8, 2011)

I just got a Kindle touch for Christmas, and I didn't put a screen protector on it. I have a case with a hard-shell front, so I imagine that will be good enough.

Screen protectors, I feel, are more for pocket-sized devices that you might scratch in your pocket or otherwise scratch. I don't plan on stacking other things on top of it, so I should be okay.


----------



## fuschiahedgehog (Feb 23, 2010)

I purchased screen protectors with my original K2, but never even applied one.  Once I got it, I liked the finish on the glass so much I didn't want to cover it up with a piece of plastic.  That eventually got handed down to the kids and I got a K3, and again skipped the screen protector.  I don't have screen protectors on my phone (T-mo MyTouch) or my Archos tablet either.  I do have 'skins' on all of them (from Decalgirl.com) mainly for decoration.  When the screens get gunked up, I use a microfiber cloth to clean them (if I can find it  ), or if they're really grimy I lightly spray some windex on a paper towel and clean them with that.  My phone has a couple of scratches from being dropped on the pavement, but not on the screen itself.  The tablet and our Kindles don't have any scratches on the glass, and the skins are still in very good condition.  I typically carry my Kindle (now a K4) in my purse or backpack.  It's in a Belkin cover, but I usually don't even close the cover before tossing it in with all the rest of my stuff.  They're like babies - alot more durable than they initially appear.


----------



## NightGoat (Feb 2, 2011)

I keep one in my wallet, in case my K3 gets lucky.


----------



## Holly (Mar 8, 2011)

I'm also in the "no" camp.  I have an iPad as well that does not have a screen protector.  Years later both Kindle and iPad are pristine.  I do use an Oberon cover on both.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

NightGoat said:


> I keep one in my wallet, in case my K3 gets lucky.


And now I need some kleenex to wipe coffee off my iPad screen.  NG, you are very strange, LOL!

Betsy


----------



## CaitLondon (Oct 12, 2010)

FWIW: I've got screen protectors on everything. Drives my family nuts. They keep wanting to peel.  That's just me, tho. As yet I don't have anything/case for my K3, and used my Kobo case, which is just short enough that the On button can get pushed when zipping closed. Am planning to splurge on a case/skin whenever things settle down. I'm wondering if the bright red will distract from reading. Bright red or design as that's easy to see amid a lot of black travel stuff.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I don't use them, though my buddy who enabled me on Kindle swears by them.


----------

